# Getting started. Looking for info here



## z_J S Machine (Nov 8, 2010)

I've always had an interest with flashlights, but never knew that there was a whole community (here) dedicated to building their own. I am interested in learning and doing some of this, but I am ignorant to what is going on. I have a few questions. I realize that these will have a broad repsonse, but they are key things I've been wondering about:



1. are LED's where it's at? Seems to be more and more of these showing up in lights every where (I assume as techonolgy get's better).



2. I don't understand the difference between Batteries and how they are used. I see different measurements of electricity - Watts, mAh, volts..What Do I need to be concerned with here?



3. I am very interested in building my own light. I'm a tool maker / machinist for a living, and I really want to do a little fabrication. I know that some of the people who do this machine their own parts and things to work with. I don't really no where to find the info I need to start learning the basics of how lights are designed, inner workings, what works and what doesn't work..etc. I am not an electronics engineer lol. 



4. Lastly, is there significant cost savings to designing / building my own light at all? I know that it is this way with most hobbies. I would rather build something that is purpose built anyway. 



I'd apreciate the comments.


----------

